# Preis berechnen



## free99 (24. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich muss für die Schule folgende Aufgabe lösen:



- Gesamtpreis bei Barzahlung
- Anzahlung bei Ratenzahlung
- Rate pro Monat bei Ratenzahlung
- Laufzeit in Monaten bei Ratenzahlung


----------



## SlaterB (24. Nov 2009)

'eine Zahl von der Konsole einlesen', schon gehört/ gekannt?
der erste Schritt wäre einfach nur, 4 Zahlen einzulesen, das muss noch nicht mal was mit Raten zu tun haben,

bzw. hier eher Parameter bei Programmstart, das was in main(String[] args) die args sind,
da schon keine Idee?


----------



## Ein Keks (24. Nov 2009)

wo genau ist denn dein problem?
die Parameter beim Programmstart sind im String[] args der main-methode
die musst du halt noch nach double parsen (Double.parseDouble(...)) und anschließend damit rechnen
ergebnis dann per 
	
	
	
	





```
System.out.println(...);
```
 ausgeben....


----------



## free99 (24. Nov 2009)

Nein nicht wirklich. Tut mir leid aber ich verstehe im Unterricht überhaupt nix :-(


----------



## ARadauer (24. Nov 2009)

was hast du den bereits?
Hier wird dier wahrscheinlich deine Hausübung posten...

Kannst du schon ein einfaches Programm, das etwas Text ausgibt schreiben und starten?


----------



## Ein Keks (24. Nov 2009)

naja du hast ne klasse (nennen wir sie mal Difference)
definieren tust du die per

```
public class Difference{}
```
in dieser Klasse (also innerhalb der geschweiften klammern) hast du methoden wie zum beispiel die main-methode

```
public static void main(String[] args){}
```
diese methode wird beim starten eines programmes aufgerufen wobei die Parameter als Strings in args landen. du hast die 4 parameter also in args[0],...,args[3] (index fängt bei 0 an) als Strings
um damit rechnen zu können musst du sie in int / float umwandeln (ganze oda kommazahlen) :

```
int gesamtPreis = Integer.parseInt(args[0]);
int anzahlung = Integer.parseInt(args[1]);
// ...
```
dann kannste ganz normal rechen-anweisungen wie 

```
int differenz = gesamtPreis - anzahlung;
differenz = differenz - dauer * rate;
```
machen.
ausgeben kannst du das ganze dann per 
	
	
	
	





```
System.out.println(differenz)
```
;

detailliert genug erklärt?

edit: ich gebs ja zu mir is grad sau langweilig xD


----------



## free99 (24. Nov 2009)

Danke Ein Keks,

ja hat mir jetzt schon ein wenig geholfen. Wie würde der komplette Code aussehen?
Danke jetzt schonmal.


----------



## Ein Keks (24. Nov 2009)

steht doch schon fast alles da musst nur noch ein wenig puzzlen xD
kleiner tipp: bei 
	
	
	
	





```
//...
```
 fehlen noch zwei zeilen (kannst ja ma raten xD )

fehlen tut dann nur noch:


> [edit: zensierst]



tja wie berechnet man das bloß ? versuchs ma wenigstens in pseudo-code is doch bloßes mathe 
runden auf 2 nachkommerstellen geht per 
	
	
	
	





```
x = Math.round(x*100)/100
```

viel spaß :bae:


----------



## free99 (25. Nov 2009)

Wer hat den Beitrag von Ein Keks gelöscht? Da war doch alles beschrieben und jetzt ist er we:-(


----------



## SlaterB (25. Nov 2009)

die Beiträge sind noch alle da, aber die Code-Blöcke werden gesondert dargestellt und irgendwo gecacht,
durch eine Umstellung sind die alten Darstellungen nicht mehr verfügbar,
drücke F5/ wechsle den Browser/ drücke auf Zitieren bei den Beiträgen vom Keks

siehe auch
http://www.java-forum.org/plauderecke/79231-verbesserungsvorschlaege-65.html#post583155


----------

